# Lorain Steelhead



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Any recent chrome reports from the Lorain area. Gonna go searching Friday and Saturday if anyone want to join on the search. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

I would like to hear if anyone is getting them in that area as well.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

60+ ft there there


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Best place is to go out 15 miles NE out of Lorain - target 60-70 ‘. I got 3 out there 2 weeks ago.

Port


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

I may try Sunday...


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Wildcat720 said:


> I may try Sunday...


Me too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Probably going to go out of Avon Friday if the better half says that it's ok.


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

FishOhioQuest said:


> Probably going to go out of Avon Friday if the better half says that it's ok.


We are gonna try to leave hot waters around 6 or shortly thereafter. Cramer on 79 probably gonna start around the 40 08 and head NE.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Last weekend the DNR surveyor said boats that went NE punched tickets whereas boats that went NW (out of Wildwood) did not do as well. We went NW and kept his data consistent.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I plan to be out Sat & Sun. As long as the wind forecast holds. ch 79
Erieboy


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

ErieBoy75 said:


> I plan to be out Sat & Sun. As long as the wind forecast holds. ch 79
> Erieboy


Will be out Saturday as well

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Cramer said:


> We are gonna try to leave hot waters around 6 or shortly thereafter. Cramer on 79 probably gonna start around the 40 08 and head NE.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


We are leaving at 6 from my parents place. It takes roughly 2 hours to get to Avon, so hope to be fishing by 10.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

A buddy and I went out of Lorain yesterday to target steelhead. We stopped at the 40.5/9 line (63 FOW) and took temperature with a Fishhawk TD. We liked the fact that there was a HARD temp break at 45 feet and we were marking fish in that neighborhood. Within 45 min to a hour we had two steelhead. However the trash fish were liking our spoons so we decided to set a course NE from there. In gaining water depth we did catch a few walleye but no steelies. We decided to pick up gear and run back down to our successful area. After setting up approximately a mile north of our starting point we have another steelhead on. Unfortunately he came unbuttoned. Im thinking a nice one. Had no problem ripping out of the rigger release and was instantly taking drag. If fishing tomorrow I wouldn't hesitate to fish the 60-63 FOW. We marked a lot more bait in that original starting area versus the deeper water. The dipsys were pathetic for us. All steelhead hits came on the same rigger set at 51 ft. with a medium sized blue/green spoon. Hope this helps if anyone is chasing chrome over the weekend. Good luck.


----------



## foatsboat (Oct 27, 2011)

GalionLex said:


> A buddy and I went out of Lorain yesterday to target steelhead. We stopped at the 40.5/9 line (63 FOW) and took temperature with a Fishhawk TD. We liked the fact that there was a HARD temp break at 45 feet and we were marking fish in that neighborhood. Within 45 min to a hour we had two steelhead. However the trash fish were liking our spoons so we decided to set a course NE from there. In gaining water depth we did catch a few walleye but no steelies. We decided to pick up gear and run back down to our successful area. After setting up approximately a mile north of our starting point we have another steelhead on. Unfortunately he came unbuttoned. Im thinking a nice one. Had no problem ripping out of the rigger release and was instantly taking drag. If fishing tomorrow I wouldn't hesitate to fish the 60-63 FOW. We marked a lot more bait in that original starting area versus the deeper water. The dipsys were pathetic for us. All steelhead hits came on the same rigger set at 51 ft. with a medium sized blue/green spoon. Hope this helps if anyone is chasing chrome over the weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the report! So for Steelhead - is it best to stay below the thermocline?


----------



## foatsboat (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for a good report. I'm going to try off Wildwood this weekend targeting steelhead. Will start with your program. Don't need to catch anymore walleye for awhile.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Super G said:


> Thanks for the report! So for Steelhead - is it best to stay below the thermocline?


I'm by far no expert on silver fish, but I have caught a few silver fish on Lake Ontario, Michigan, and Erie. With an 18 foot Lund I have to pick my days to run offshore like I did yesterday. What I've learned over the years is knowing the temperature of the water is critical. Trout and salmon have relatively strict tolerance to water temperature. If that water yesterday was in the 60's-70's all the way to the bottom theres no way we would have set rods. Keep looking. Keep in mind the riggers are going to experience blow back. Eventhough the rigger was set at 51 feet, the spoon with blow back and I use releases that extend away from the ball was probably around that 45 FOW mark. There's no doubt that trout and salmon will feed up out of there cold water preference. However, they are not going to hang out in warm water for hours. We tried to target the 40-50 FOW range yesterday based on the thermocline we found. Just so happens that one downrigger was what they wanted??????? If you want to be serious about chrome fishing get a Fishhawk X4. I don't do it enough to justify the cost. Maybe some day?


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Little bumpy, but good day and mission accomplished. Went 3 for 5 on the chrome or I will say five, hit like steel but didn't get them up.
62 to 67 feet of water NE of Lorain plus 9 bonus eyes. Dipsies 0, 1, 2, and 3 settings back 55 to 70 on the 1 and 85 to 100 on the 3, others set according.
Be back out tomorrow to try again.

Forgot the pics!

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Just got back from Avon. Like Cramer said was a little bumpy today. Didn't do as well as he did on chrome but picked up one and lost another I assume by how hard it hit. We fished 63 ft of water north of Avon. Did manage 12 eyes all about 17-19 inches. No one color really caught them today for us. Would switch out colors and catch one on the new color sometimes 2 and then nothing so I would switch again after a bit. Trolled dipsys 1 and 3 settings trying to target the 40-45 ft range. Speed was 2.5-3 mph.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

GalionLex said:


> I'm by far no expert on silver fish, but I have caught a few silver fish on Lake Ontario, Michigan, and Erie. With an 18 foot Lund I have to pick my days to run offshore like I did yesterday. What I've learned over the years is knowing the temperature of the water is critical. Trout and salmon have relatively strict tolerance to water temperature. If that water yesterday was in the 60's-70's all the way to the bottom theres no way we would have set rods. Keep looking. Keep in mind the riggers are going to experience blow back. Eventhough the rigger was set at 51 feet, the spoon with blow back and I use releases that extend away from the ball was probably around that 45 FOW mark. There's no doubt that trout and salmon will feed up out of there cold water preference. However, they are not going to hang out in warm water for hours. We tried to target the 40-50 FOW range yesterday based on the thermocline we found. Just so happens that one downrigger was what they wanted??????? If you want to be serious about chrome fishing get a Fishhawk X4. I don't do it enough to justify the cost. Maybe some day?


What is blowback?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

When you let the riggers out after you hit your spot (50ft.) you will notice your rigger cable is not directly up and down it is angled to the back so your ball maybe at (46ft) not (50ft) line the counter says!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Change the frequency on your ff. You can usually see the ball tracking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Got it! Thanks! I didn’t think about that!


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there any significant difference between the different types of downrigger weights? I have not used mine yet and have round ball, a “fish” shaped one and a flatter shaped one that looks like it will “cut” through the water. Do the different shapes Travel through the water better and get pulled back less?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Junebug2320 said:


> Change the frequency on your ff. You can usually see the ball tracking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once I start running 2.5mph my ball leaves the screen!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Super G said:


> Is there any significant difference between the different types of downrigger weights? I have not used mine yet and have round ball, a “fish” shaped one and a flatter shaped one that looks like it will “cut” through the water. Do the different shapes Travel through the water better and get pulled back less?


you can controll the dept with 10 lb beter than 3 oz inline,the 10 lb change less dept then 3 oz inline in speed from 1.5 mph to 3.5 mph,you have beter control but you have to find feeding fish to catch them.


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Super G said:


> Is there any significant difference between the different types of downrigger weights? I have not used mine yet and have round ball, a “fish” shaped one and a flatter shaped one that looks like it will “cut” through the water. Do the different shapes Travel through the water better and get pulled back less?


 If your fishing in any type of current, you run risk of having your dr weights spinning. IMO stick with the round ball weights


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Blow back means the down rigger doesn’t go straight down,. Depending on the size of your ball, the waves and current, my 7.5 lb ball on my cannon will “blow back” 8- 10’ from the counter 
on the down rigger. 
Example, we were in 50’ of water, trolling at 3 mph, and I let out 50’ of cable, and my lure was at 40’ on the lure I was running off the cannonball.
Therefore, there was 10’ of blow back. I run 10 lb balls sometimes , and I reduces the blowback a couple feet.

Make sense?
Por


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

these are the different types of downright weights that came with my boat. Any one type better than the other?


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I’m familiar with the two on the right. I have both. 7.5 lbs and 10 lbs.

Either one works well for me.

The 2 on the left I’ve never tried.

Port


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

Super G said:


> What is blowback?


Blowback = the fall away / lift effect of water pressure against the d. riggers ... for instance a rigger set on the counter at 60 ft its actually running at more like 52 to 56' depending on speed current flow etc ..


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Day two a success, just couldn't keep them buttoned up and some really nice fish out there. 2 for 8 same program as yesterday with the best area being the 42 05.
















Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

Outstanding!!!....love it!!..& .. out of Lorain or Avon ?.. and what water depth and what depth were most of your steelie hits ?


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Out of Lorain and best today was around the 42 05 lines. We targeted 40 to 50 feet in 67 fow.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Is that 42.05 Latitude? were you fishing in Canada? Trying to understand the numbers info. Lorain is at 41.99 -82.22 If I go north past the Canadian border line - I can find 42.05 - is that where you're talking about?


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

41’ 42.0N
82’ 05.0W

Thanks for the come back on the radio this afternoon if that was you Cramer. I was only able to make one pass as I had to meet family at the dock about an hour after got out that way. Only got 1 short eye....

Will be back at it tomorrow. Not sure if I will make it back way out that way.

-Deez Knots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks! Very Helpful!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

2 for 5 at the 44 line yesterday. Shut down on us after 9:30. Heading out now.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Ditto. Ch 79 if anyone wants to work together to put some in the cooler!


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

2 for 5 Saturday with 1 ticket of Eyes....out on the FENCE 70fow....NE corner of Central Basin

On was just over 25" and was the fattest Silver fish we have ever caught on Erie


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

444fish said:


> 2 for 5 Saturday with 1 ticket of Eyes....out on the FENCE 70fow....NE corner of Central Basin
> 
> On was just over 25" and was the fattest Silver fish we have ever caught on Erie


Were you in oh or pa waters? 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

only 1 for 2 today with 4 eyes. Pulled lines after less than 2 hrs for the LOOOONG ride in. It was not supposed to be that sporty!


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

Super G said:


> View attachment 370589
> 
> these are the different types of downright weights that came with my boat. Any one type better than the other?


We run the Shark weights, upper left 15#’ers.


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Petermkerling said:


> 41’ 42.0N
> 82’ 05.0W
> 
> Thanks for the come back on the radio this afternoon if that was you Cramer. I was only able to make one pass as I had to meet family at the dock about an hour after got out that way. Only got 1 short eye....
> ...


No problem, at all. I just happened to hear you, hadn't been really listening all day and was just wrapping up. I am surprised how many chrome are around that area for this time of the year.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Finally was able to get out there in the am today. Couldn’t buy a bite...

Moving west to target eyes before I call it quits. 
I guess I just struggle when it comes to chrome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Went out of Wildwood Sunday Aug 9 - and thought we'd start trolling in about 55 FOW - 2 keepers in the first hour then nothing so we headed out to 70 FOW. I set up one of my down riggers for the first time and set the ball to 50' down and trolled spoons. No takers on that. Dipsy's on the other 5 rods with cranks and spoons. Marked all kinds of fish at 45-55 ft trolling 2.5-3.0 mph but also no takers. Turned the boat back towards shore and trolled in and pulled up 6 more plus several sheeps in 60-65 FOW. Greasy chicken wings was their dinner choice - one on pink panties. Guess I should have gone further north aye?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Super G said:


> Went out of Wildwood Sunday Aug 9 - and thought we'd start trolling in about 55 FOW - 2 keepers in the first hour then nothing so we headed out to 70 FOW. I set up one of my down riggers for the first time and set the ball to 50' down and trolled spoons. No takers on that. Dipsy's on the other 5 rods with cranks and spoons. Marked all kinds of fish at 45-55 ft trolling 2.5-3.0 mph but also no takers. Turned the boat back towards shore and trolled in and pulled up 6 more plus several sheeps in 60-65 FOW. Greasy chicken wings was their dinner choice - one on pink panties. Guess I should have gone further north aye?


look like last 2 days was tuf bite,if the fish were positive you will get them on anything.i was out of Edgewater 5pm to 11 pm litle pass crib 5 shorts one keeper and lot off sheep,target 20' to botom,speed 2.5 mph,dipsy,bords,spoon,stick bait.


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Petermkerling said:


> Finally was able to get out there in the am today. Couldn’t buy a bite...
> 
> Moving west to target eyes before I call it quits.
> I guess I just struggle when it comes to chrome.
> ...


Keep working at it, sometimes it is a struggle for the chrome. Setup and speed are definitely key and I am not a pro by any means. If you see the thermocline on your ff, key just above and just below and don't be afraid to haul ass! Lol. Most of our bites came at 3.3 to 3.5 and if you hook up in an area start circling or figure eighting the area, there are probably more there.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Speed kills!!!


----------



## Sheephead king (Sep 26, 2014)

Cramer said:


> Little bumpy, but good day and mission accomplished. Went 3 for 5 on the chrome or I will say five, hit like steel but didn't get them up.
> 62 to 67 feet of water NE of Lorain plus 9 bonus eyes. Dipsies 0, 1, 2, and 3 settings back 55 to 70 on the 1 and 85 to 100 on the 3, others set according.
> Be back out tomorrow to try again.
> 
> ...


Are the steelhead still biting in the Avon area?


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Haven't been there since week before last, but I would say there are some still around.


Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Any current bite reports on the chrome? Thinking about coming over on Sunday with a crew.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

